# [XORG]clavier inactif apres un "emerge world" (résolu)

## Benkkei

Hello,

J'ai installé récemment Gentoo sur un portable Lenovo ThinkPad t61p et j'utilise dwm comme interface graphique.

J'ai voulu mettre à jours mon système et j'ai donc éxecuter:

```
emerge --sync

emerge --depclean world

revdes-rebuild
```

En redémarrant mon server X, je me suis rendu compte que le clavier ne réagissais pas, aucun problème avec le trackpad ceci-dit.

Je pense avoir "cassé" quelque chose en faisant emerge world mais je ne sais pas quoi. Je me tourne donc vers les utilisateurs de ce forum afin d'avoir un début de psite de réponse.

Bonne journée.Last edited by Benkkei on Sun Jul 01, 2012 3:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

Bonsoir,

As-tu lu les messages à la fin des emerges ? (aussi accessibles sur /var/log/portage/elog/summary.log)

Mon hypothèse est que tu as eu une mise à jour de X qui demandait la recompilation des drivers, ce qui pourrait expliquer que le driver du clavier soit dans les choux...

PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Benkkei

Bonjour,

Pour répondre à ta question, j'ai trouvé les messages suivant ce rapportant à X:

```
>>> Messages generated by process 15053 on 2012-05-31 08:39:38 CEST for package x11-libs/libXi-1.4.3-r1:

WARN: postinst

Some special keys and keyboard layouts may stop working.

To fix them, recompile xorg-server.

>>> Messages generated by process 15053 on 2012-05-31 08:45:38 CEST for package x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3:

ERROR: configure

ERROR: x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3 failed (configure phase):

  econf failed

Call stack:

         ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_configure

       environment, line 3082:  Called xorg-2_src_configure

       environment, line 3762:  Called autotools-utils_src_configure

       environment, line  599:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--with-xkb-base=/usr/share/X11/xkb' '--enable-compat-rules' '--disable-runtime-deps' '--with-xkb-rules-symlink=xorg'

  phase-helpers.sh, line  467:  Called die

The specific snippet of code:

                        die "econf failed"

If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3',

the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3'.

The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3/temp/environment'.

S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3/work/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1'

>>> Messages generated by process 14644 on 2012-05-31 08:49:02 CEST for package x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3:

ERROR: configure

ERROR: x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3 failed (configure phase):

  econf failed

Call stack:

         ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_configure

       environment, line 3082:  Called xorg-2_src_configure

       environment, line 3762:  Called autotools-utils_src_configure

       environment, line  599:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--with-xkb-base=/usr/share/X11/xkb' '--enable-compat-rules' '--disable-runtime-deps' '--with-xkb-rules-symlink=xorg'

  phase-helpers.sh, line  467:  Called die

The specific snippet of code:

                        die "econf failed"

If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3',

the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3'.

The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3/temp/environment'.

S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3/work/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1'

>>> Messages generated by process 29783 on 2012-05-31 15:23:11 CEST for package x11-apps/xinit-1.3.1-r1:

WARN: postinst

If you use startx to start X instead of a login manager like gdm/kdm,

you can set the XSESSION variable to anything in /etc/X11/Sessions/ or

any executable. When you run startx, it will run this as the login session.

You can set this in a file in /etc/env.d/ for the entire system,

or set it per-user in ~/.bash_profile (or similar for other shells).

Here's an example of setting it for the whole system:

    echo XSESSION="Gnome" > /etc/env.d/90xsession

    env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Messages generated by process 8274 on 2012-05-31 15:27:41 CEST for package x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3:

ERROR: configure

ERROR: x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3 failed (configure phase):

  econf failed

Call stack:

         ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_configure

       environment, line 3087:  Called xorg-2_src_configure

       environment, line 3767:  Called autotools-utils_src_configure

       environment, line  604:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--with-xkb-base=/usr/share/X11/xkb' '--enable-compat-rules' '--disable-runtime-deps' '--with-xkb-rules-symlink=xorg'

  phase-helpers.sh, line  467:  Called die

The specific snippet of code:

                        die "econf failed"

If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3',

the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3'.

The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3/temp/environment'.

S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3/work/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1'

>>> Messages generated by process 19885 on 2012-05-31 15:41:55 CEST for package x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3:

ERROR: configure

ERROR: x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3 failed (configure phase):

  econf failed

Call stack:

         ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_configure

       environment, line 3087:  Called xorg-2_src_configure

       environment, line 3767:  Called autotools-utils_src_configure

       environment, line  604:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--with-xkb-base=/usr/share/X11/xkb' '--enable-compat-rules' '--disable-runtime-deps' '--with-xkb-rules-symlink=xorg'

  phase-helpers.sh, line  467:  Called die

The specific snippet of code:

                        die "econf failed"

If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3',

the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3'.

The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3/temp/environment'.

S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3/work/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1'

>>> Messages generated by process 19885 on 2012-05-31 15:41:55 CEST for package x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3:

ERROR: configure

ERROR: x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3 failed (configure phase):

  econf failed

Call stack:

         ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_configure

       environment, line 3087:  Called xorg-2_src_configure

       environment, line 3767:  Called autotools-utils_src_configure

       environment, line  604:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--with-xkb-base=/usr/share/X11/xkb' '--enable-compat-rules' '--disable-runtime-deps' '--with-xkb-rules-symlink=xorg'

  phase-helpers.sh, line  467:  Called die

The specific snippet of code:

                        die "econf failed"

If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3',

the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3'.

The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3/temp/environment'.

S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1-r3/work/xkeyboard-config-2.4.1'
```

Je suis aussi tombé sur ce post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-894204-start-0.html

En lisant les réponses, j'ai essayé de changer mon /etc/make.conf comme indiqué:

```

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="evdev nvidia "
```

Et de recompiler xorg-server, xorg-drivers et xf86-input-evdev(ce dernier n'étais même pas installé sur la machine) mais depuis plus moyen de redémarrer le server X. Voici la fin de /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

[    55.184]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    55.184]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    55.184] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    55.184] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    55.184] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    55.184] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    55.184] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    55.184] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    55.184] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    55.184] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    55.184] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    55.199] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    55.199]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    55.199]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    55.199] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    55.199] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    55.199] (II) LoadModule: "int10"

[    55.199] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libint10.so

[    55.213] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    55.213]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    55.213]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[    55.213] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[    55.214] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[    55.225] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    55.225]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.1.0

[    55.225]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 12.0

[    55.225] (II) LoadModule: "v4l"

[    55.225] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module v4l

[    55.225] (II) UnloadModule: "v4l"

[    55.225] (II) Unloading v4l

[    55.225] (EE) Failed to load module "v4l" (module does not exist, 0)

[    55.225] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    55.225] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    55.227] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    55.227]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    55.227]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    55.227]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    55.227] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    55.227] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    55.227] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    55.229] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    55.229]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.13.0

[    55.229]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    55.229]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    55.229] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    55.229] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    55.229] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    55.241] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    55.241]    compiled for 1.12.2, module version = 1.2.0

[    55.241]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[    55.241] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    55.241] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    55.241] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nvidia

[    55.241] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

[    55.241] (II) Unloading nvidia

[    55.241] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)

[    55.241] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    55.241] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module synaptics

[    55.241] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[    55.241] (II) Unloading synaptics

[    55.241] (EE) Failed to load module "synaptics" (module does not exist, 0)

[    55.241] (EE) No drivers available.

[    55.242] 

Fatal server error:

[    55.242] no screens found

[    55.243] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    55.243] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    55.243]
```

Maintenant, c'est ce "no screen found" qui m'inquiête un peu ....

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Il faudrait que tu corriges tes sections drivers de ton make.conf en suivant les instructions de la documentation : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml (si evdev alors pas de keyboard et mouse et evdev n'a pas sa place dans la section vidéo). => 

```

Exemple de code 2.2 : Exemple de make.conf

(Pour avoir le clavier, la souris, et le pavé tactile Synaptics)

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

(Pour les cartes nVidia...)

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

(... OU ALORS pour les cartes ATI.)

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

```

Ensuite as-tu le pilote nvidia de compiler car il semble s'en plaindre. Pour rappel, après chaque compilation d'Xorg il faut recompiler tout ce qui est de type pilote (graphique, entrées, etc.).

@+

----------

## Benkkei

Hello,

J'ai corrigé le make.conf comme indiqué dans la docu:

```

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia "

```

J'ai essayé de recompiler nvidia-drivers comme demandé mais la compilation échoue d'une maniére bizzare:

```
ThinkPad ~ # echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers acpi" >> /etc/portage/package.use 

ThinkPad ~ # emerge -va nvidia-drivers

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53  USE="acpi* (multilib) tools" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.53.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources

 * Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version for build, attempting to use running version

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53 failed (setup phase):

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in 

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called pkg_setup

 *   nvidia-drivers-295.53.ebuild, line 222:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *               linux-mod.eclass, line 586:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *              linux-info.eclass, line 281:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53/work/'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53:

 * Could not find a Makefile in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources

 * Unable to calculate Linux Kernel version for build, attempting to use running version

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53 failed (setup phase):

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in 

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called pkg_setup

 *   nvidia-drivers-295.53.ebuild, line 222:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *               linux-mod.eclass, line 586:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *              linux-info.eclass, line 281:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53/work/'
```

Ce qui m'intringue c'est la phrase "* Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a complete set of Linux sources" car j'ai vérifié et /usr/src/linux pointe bien sur mon kernel:

```
ThinkPad ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.2.12 *

  [2]   linux-3.3.8

ThinkPad ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 Jul  1 12:56 /usr/src/linux -> linux-3.2.12
```

----------

## Benkkei

Grace à ce post, je pense avoir un début de réponse : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-908578-start-0.html

Effectivement, un nouveau noyau est présent sur mon système, et le depclean à bien retiré le Makefile de l'ancien noyau.

J'ai donc modifé le lien vers le noyau et retenté la compilation de nvdia)drivers :

```
ThinkPad ~ # eselect kernel set 2

ThinkPad ~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.2.12

  [2]   linux-3.3.8 *

ThinkPad ~ # emerge -va nvidia-drivers

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53  USE="(multilib) tools -acpi" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-295.53.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.3.8

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53 failed (setup phase):

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in /usr/src/linux

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called pkg_setup

 *   nvidia-drivers-295.53.ebuild, line 222:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *               linux-mod.eclass, line 586:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *              linux-info.eclass, line 281:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53/work/'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53:

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53 failed (setup phase):

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in /usr/src/linux

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                      ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called pkg_setup

 *   nvidia-drivers-295.53.ebuild, line 222:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *               linux-mod.eclass, line 586:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *              linux-info.eclass, line 281:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-295.53/work/'

```

En lisant ces deux lignes: 

```
* Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

* Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.
```

Un doute m'envahis, cela vuet dire que je dois reprendre la config de mon noyau depuis 0 et le recompilé ? Tout les modules et les options passé à l'anciens noyaux sont donc perdu ?

----------

## boozo

'alute

oui mais attention, si le symlink est là (de même que le .configure et autres pièces de compilation du noyau), il te manque les sources complète du 3.2.12 dans le /usr/src/linux-3.2.12 car elles ont été nettoyées par le --depclean que tu as fait au début (revoir peut-être le sens de cette option dans le man).

Les sources du 3.3.8 étant présentes, portage considère le précédent obolète et le vire logiquement - sinon il faut l'exclure manuellement de l'opération de noyage que tu lui demandes de faire.

Donc pour t'en sortir ?

Et bien soit réinstaller explicitement le 3.2.12 (d'où l'utilité et les BP habituelles de toujours backuper le .configure des kernels en cas de besoin) soit compiler le 3.3.8 et le sélectionner comme version active via eselect.

A partir de là, l'emerge de nvidia pourra tester les sources du kernel, ses éventuelles options activées ou non, et poursuivra alors l'installation si tout lui convient.

L'administration d'une gentoo est un peu subtile notamment du fait de ses très grandes possibilités de configurations/personnalisations... Il faut du temps, de la patience et beaucoup de lectures (de la doc officielle i.e.) avant de s'en tirer convenablement voire de se sentir à l'aise avec. C'est un ticket d'entrée certes mais qui se justifie pleinement à plus d'un titre et on y gagne sur bien des plans dans le temps.   :Wink: 

Edit: Arf ! dsl tu as déjà trouvé la bonne piste pendant que j'écrivais le post - bien   :Smile: 

Comme prcécisé au début du message ton .configure _est_ normalment conservé dans le répertoire du 3.2.12 sous /urs/src/ donc tu peux t'en faire un copie par sécurité, réinstaller les sources et repartir de lui pour une compilation

repartir avec.

Autrement le copier dans le 3.3.8 et t'en servir de base pour le nouveau avec l'option oldconfig

----------

## Benkkei

Effectivement la solution ce trouvait la ! J'ai recompilé un nouveau noyau, j'ai pu emerge nvidia-drivers. J'ai recompilé xorg-server, xorg-drivers et xf86-input-evdev. 

J'ai pu lancé mon server X parfaitement, aucun soucis pour dwm, le clavier marche parfaitement aussi, mais le trackpad de la souris ne répond plus....

EDIT:

Grace à ce wiki: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad , j'ai pu solutionné mon problème , il m'a fallu de remplacer dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option         "HorizScrollDelta" "O"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

la ligne   

```
 Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
```

 par "

```
Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"
```

.

Ce post est donc résolu, merci à tous pour vos réponses

----------

